
Rank your GitHub repo's issues by demand - sleepyhead
https://github.com/arshaw/ghi-scoreboard
======
sleepyhead
"Comments such as +1 or “when will this be ready” will not only receive a
penalty in the ranking system" [http://fullcalendar.io/blog/2016/07/renovated-
issue-tracker/](http://fullcalendar.io/blog/2016/07/renovated-issue-tracker/)

------
sleepyhead
Demo: [http://fullcalendar.io/issues/](http://fullcalendar.io/issues/)

